# Iris Xe Graphics on 13.1-RELEASE



## yha (May 16, 2022)

So I have this iGPU (copied by hand):


```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x9a49 subvendor=0x152d subdevice=0x1307
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'TigerLake-LP GT2 [Iris Xe Graphics]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

and my understanding is that it should be supported with graphics/drm-510-kmod, but after I compile it and load i915kms I get this (again, copied by hand so I apologize for any typos):


```
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
<5>[drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
<6>[drm] Got stolen memory base 0x0, size 0x0
drmn0: could not load firmware image 'i915/tgl_dmc_ver2_08.bin'
drmn0: [drm] Failed to load DMC firmware i915/tgl_dmc_ver2_08.bin. Disabling runtime power management.
drmn0: [drm] DMC firmware homepage: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/i915sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!
<6>[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20200917 for drmn0 on minor 0
VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1440 width=2160 depth=32
pbase=0x4000040000 vbase=0xffffe0134c40000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=8640 bpp=32
end FB_INFO
```


```
$ glxinfo | grep renderer
...
OpenGL renderer string: llvmpipe (LLVM 13.0.1, 256 bits)
```

Am I missing something?

Also related to 13.1-RELEASE, ifconfig doesn't seem to be picking up my Intel AX201 Wi-Fi card, but I'll open another thread for that.


----------



## subnetspider (May 16, 2022)

What exactly are you trying to achieve, what is the problem and what hardware are you using?
From what you've posted, I'm guessing you probably want to get the driver for some sort of 11th Gen Intel iGPU to work?


----------



## sidetone (May 16, 2022)

They're trying to get a video card to work, and they're trying it with an available driver, obviously.

It's probably too new of a card to be supported by that driver. If someone who knows this driver better says it can work with that hardware, then go with that.  For something new, there may be better odds of trying the video drivers that used to be the recommended ones in the ports tree.


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 16, 2022)

Hello,

is your $USER in the video group?


----------



## yha (May 17, 2022)

It now reports the correct renderer string:


```
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa Intel(R) Xe Graphics (TGL GT2)
```

The only change I did was add i915kms to kld_list rather than loading the module manually, so it seems loading the driver earlier in the boot process fixed the issue (the original renderer string suggested software rendering with no hardware acceleration).


----------



## JozanOfAstora (May 23, 2022)

Hi, I am experiencing the same problem with a new laptop. Could you describe what you've done to get it to work? I am stuck without graphics now


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2022)

JozanOfAstora said:


> Could you describe what you've done to get it to work?


Install graphics/drm-kmod and follow the instructions.


----------



## priyadarshan (May 24, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Install graphics/drm-kmod and follow the instructions.



I believe I have same gpu:


```
# lspci | grep -i vga
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation TigerLake-LP GT2 [Iris Xe Graphics] (rev 01)
```

In my case, installing graphics/drm-kmod and enabling it with  `sysrc kld_list="i915kms"` freezes the system at boot time,  at line "Loading kernel modules".


----------



## JozanOfAstora (May 24, 2022)

priyadarshan said:


> In my case, installing graphics/drm-kmod and enabling it with `sysrc kld_list="i915kms"` freezes the system at boot time, at line "Loading kernel modules".



priyadarshan​Same problem with the same GPU. Building graphics/drm-510-kmod and adding `kld_list="i915kms"` to rc.conf fixed it for me, I hope it helps.


----------



## priyadarshan (May 24, 2022)

Thank you very much JozanOfAstora.

I have uninstalled `drm-kmod` package.

Building graphics/drm-510-kmod  from ports `cd /usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/ && make install clean` throws a `make`error.



```
# cd /usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/ && make install clean
===>  Building for drm-510-kmod-5.10.113
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.10.113_1/obj
(cd /usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.10.113_1 ; /usr/bin/env MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.10.113_1/obj KMODDIR="/boot/modules" SYSDIR="/usr/src/sys" NO_XREF=yes XDG_DATA_HOME=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work  XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work  XDG_CACHE_HOME=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/.cache  HOME=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work PATH=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin NO_PIE=yes MK_DEBUG_FILES=no MK_KERNEL_SYMBOLS=no SHELL=/bin/sh NO_LINT=YES PREFIX=/usr/local  LOCALBASE=/usr/local  CC="cc" CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -fno-strict-aliasing "  CPP="cpp" CPPFLAGS=""  LDFLAGS=" " LIBS=""  CXX="c++" CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  "  MANPREFIX="/usr/local" BSD_INSTALL_PROGRAM="install  -s -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_LIB="install  -s -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_SCRIPT="install  -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_DATA="install  -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_MAN="install  -m 444" /usr/bin/make obj)
make[1]: "/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.10.113_1/Makefile" line 4: Cannot open /usr/src/sys/conf/kern.opts.mk
make[1]: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.10.113_1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 24, 2022)

priyadarshan said:


> Thank you very much JozanOfAstora.
> 
> I have uninstalled `drm-kmod` package.
> 
> ...



You need the system source from your current running system version in /usr/src.


----------



## priyadarshan (May 24, 2022)

Alexander88207 Thank you, you are right, I forgot to include the source during install on this machine.

Everything went well this time. I was able to compile and install graphics/drm-510-kmod. The system rebooted with no freeze. I then installed a minimal Xorg and was able to launch its default Window Manager (I believe `twm`)

Thank you again SirDice, JozanOfAstora and Alexander88207.

I forgot how thrilling it was to compile from source!


----------



## mer (May 24, 2022)

Is drm-510-kmod available in the "latest" pkg repos?  If so, switching to use that may be a little easier than building from ports.


----------



## tuxador (May 24, 2022)

mer said:


> Is drm-510-kmod available in the "latest" pkg repos?  If so, switching to use that may be a little easier than building from ports.


Yes it's available 





						FreshPorts -- graphics/drm-510-kmod: DRM drivers modules
					

amdgpu, i915, and radeon DRM drivers modules. Currently corresponding to Linux 5.10 DRM. This version is for FreeBSD 13.1 and above.  WWW: https://github.com/freebsd/drm-kmod/




					www.freshports.org


----------



## priyadarshan (May 24, 2022)

It is available, but not for the platform I need, `FreeBSD:13:amd64`.

See also grahamperrin's comment here: Thread trouble-with-drm-fbsd13-kmod-pkg-since-13-1-release.85279/post-568547


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 24, 2022)

yha said:


> … 13.1-RELEASE, …





grahamperrin said:


> <https://gitter.im/FreeBSDDesktop/Lobby/archives/2022/04/28?at=626ac8b8eaf3267f8537088e>
> 
> "… there will be no package of 5.10 for 13.1 as long as 13.0 is supported …"


----------



## sidetone (May 24, 2022)

BranchReleaseRelease DateExpected EoL...releng/13.013.0-RELEASEApril 13, 2021August 31, 2022

Until August 31st/September 1st, according to current plans. https://www.freebsd.org/security/#sup


----------

